# Suche / PC (Desktop) / Gentoo kompatibel / günstig

## Kelofander

Hallo,

ich suche einen PC, der mit Gentoo möglichst gut zusammen arbeitet und auch möglichst günstig (nicht billig  :Wink:  ) ist...

Was mir wichtig wäre:

* 2-4 GB RAM

* 512 GB HD

* Dual Core

* > 3 GHz

* möglichst leise

Und eine W-LAN USB-Karte

Habt Ihr da Tipps für mich?

Grüße

----------

## dakjo

Geh zum PC-Händler deines Vertrauens und lass dir ein Angebot machen.

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich bestelle meine Hardware meistens bei e-bug. Die haben recht vernünftige Preise.

Aktuelle Hardware sollte (zumindest bei Desktop PC's) relativ gut von Linux unterstützt werden. Insofern solltest du da keine allzu große Probleme haben (bei WLAN-USB weiß ich es allerdings nicht genau).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## caraboides

Glaube zwar das so eine Diskussion nicht viel bringt, da man entweder einem Online-Händler vertraut oder nicht. Wobei ich immer bei Mindfactory bestelle. Die haben sehr gute Preise einen super Service (Nach einem Jahr habe ich fuer eine Defekte Grafikkarte (Ati 9800 Pro) das kommplette Geld wieer bekommen, wobei ich nicht unschuldig war  :Wink: ). Der haben eine Gute "Konfigurator" so wie frueher bei Dell.

Falls du nicht so viel ahnung hast kaufe bei Dell, da bekommst aber immer Windows mit. 

CU

----------

## hoschi

 *Kelofander wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen PC, der mit Gentoo möglichst gut zusammen arbeitet und auch möglichst günstig (nicht billig  ) ist...
> 
> Was mir wichtig wäre:
> ...

 

Ist doch leicht, einfach die Finger von Nvidia (gerade was den Mainboardchipsatz angeht) lassen:

AMD mit VIA-Chipsatz (mit ATi wuerde ich noch warten)

Intel mit Intel-Chipsatz

Arbeitsspeicher: http://www.mdt.de/ (gute Qulitaet, vernuenfitger Preis, kommt aus Deutschland, direkt beim Hersteller zu ordern)

Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon bis zur 9800Pro, oder Intel-Onboard

HD: Seagate oder WesternDigital

WLAN: Prism, Intel, Broadcom...

PS: Du solltest wissen das "GHz" die denkbar duemmste Methode ist die Performance eines PCs zu bestimmen  :Smile: 

Wenns nur ein Buerorechner sein soll, bissel Multimedia und Quake3:

http://vendors.gentoo.org/index.cgi?page=1&comGroup=1

----------

## rage against the machine

Ich wuerde bei der Grafikkarte lieber doch zu NVIDIA raten, ATI hat ziemlich schlechte Treiber(unterstuetzung) fuer ihre Garikkarte wenn man Linux nutzt.

www.arlt.de oder .com ist auch noch ein guter Haendler.

----------

## hoschi

Tschuldigung, aber du solltest nochmal GENAU lesen  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon bis zur 9800Pro, oder Intel-Onboard 

 

----------

## bbgermany

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Tschuldigung, aber du solltest nochmal GENAU lesen 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon bis zur 9800Pro, oder Intel-Onboard  

 

wenns um den preis geht, ist das korrekt, aber ich hab jetzt x1800xt drin auf nem asus p5wd2-e premium und habe null probleme mit den ati-treibern unter gentoo. das einzigigen beiden bauteile die auf dem board stress machen, sind der soundchip (kein sound mit dem snd-hda-intel) und wenn man nur eine sata-platte am ICH7 hat (kein booten von irgendeiner linux cd möglich gewesen  :Sad: ).

inzwischen läuft darauf super ein ~amd64 system  :Smile: 

----------

## Clooney

wenn du wirklich nen performantes, leises system willst, würd ich dir immo die EE-Reihe von AMD empfehlen, besser noch die neuen Core2Duo von Intel.

(schande über mich, ich empfehle Intel - hätt ich nie gedacht)

- CPU: Core2Duo E6600 (~350) oder der kleinere E6400 (~250)

- RAM: DDR2-667 2x 1024 MB (~150)

- Board: 100-150 << darauf achten, dass es auch den Core2 unterstützt!

- HDD: 500GB SATA-II (~300) << besser 2x 250GB

- GraKa: X1800GTO oder X1900GT (~200)

würde zusammen max: ~1200 für en nettes system.

Ansonsten kannst dich ja mal selber umschaunt.

auf www.TomsHardware.de bekommst du gute Testberichte

----------

## Mr.Big

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Geh zum PC-Händler deines Vertrauens und lass dir ein Angebot machen.

 

Hieß das nicht eher "geringsten Mißtrauens".  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Nene, also Online-Händlern vertrau ich z.B. schonmal garnicht. Wenn was mit dem Zeug ist muß ich das einschicken und die erzählen mir dann was von transportschaden oder so. nenen.

Da geh ich lieber zu meinem händler um die Ecke. Ok, nicht sofort der nächstbeste. Aber wenn ich hier nen vorort Händler habe kann ich dem wenigstens gegens Knie treten. 

Ausserdem machen doch jetzt alle Städte diese schöne aktion: "Keep it Lokal!"

Also.

----------

## amne

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mir überlegen, ob das Ding 3D-mässig was können muss:

Wenn ja: Keine Ahnung ob jetzt Ati oder Nvidia die bessere Wahl ist, aber um 3D effektiv nützen zu können brauchst du die jeweiligen Binärtreiber (die z.b. daran schuld sind, dass xorg-7.1 noch nicht auf x86/amd64 stable ist weil die Treiber angepasst werden müssen).

Wenn nein: Mein Notebook hat so ein Intel Grafikteil drinnen, 3D Leistung ist ein bisschen vorhanden (glxgears sagt 750 fps oder so), Treiberunterstützung ist gut weil nativ im xorg enthalten.

Du kannst dir auch was von Ati oder Nvidia kaufen und die Open Source Treiber nutzen - die können dann halt 3D nicht besonders, dafür sind sie ebenfalls im X integriert. Eventuell tut es dann auch eine ältere Karte, ich hab hier ein paar Rechner mit so Ati Rage Zeug (da gabs ja 1000 verschiedene Untermodelle), zum Arbeiten und Filme schauen reicht das auch aus. Passiv gekühlt noch dazu, was für die Lärmvermeidung gut ist.

----------

## hoschi

Also, er hat nicht nach 3D-Performance verlangt, er hat generell gar kein Wort ueber die Grafikkarte verloren. Mir leuchtet es ueberhaupt nicht ein, warum ihr im die neuesten und teuersten Grafikkarte von LeckMichFett-Industries empfehlt, obwohl er nicht danach verlangt. Noch dazu Grafikkarten fuer die es nur proprietare Binaertreiber gibt, die ersten den Open-Source Gedanken verletzen, zweitens gerne Probleme machen und dazu noch die GPL verletzen.

Tschuldigung, aber was soll das?

Hat er danach verlangt. Noe, also. Und wenn er Doom3 oder UT2004 spielen will, wird er es uns schon mitteilen.

Damit foerdert ihr indirekt die bisherige Firmenpolitik von ATi/Nvidia, und damit schiesst ihr euch selber ins Bein.

Wie gesagt, wenn er die Grafikpower zwingend braucht, kann er es ja sagen.

----------

## SinoTech

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mir leuchtet es ueberhaupt nicht ein, warum ihr im die neuesten und teuersten Grafikkarte von LeckMichFett-Industries empfehlt, obwohl er nicht danach verlangt.
> ...

 

Naja, also um Openoffice drauf lassen zu lassen oder hin und wieder ein paar Filme zu schauen, wird er weder einen Rechner mit 2-4 GB Ram brauchen, noch eine CPU mit >3 Ghz. Insofern lag einfach der Schluß nahe (zumindest für mich) das er damit hauptsächlich zocken will, und da gehört eine dementsprechend ausgestattete GraKa nun mal dazu.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## hoschi

Da magst du vielleicht recht haben, aber dann sind die Anforderungen sowieso, voellig unsinnig. Dual-Core*? Gewaliger Speicher? Monsterfestplatte? Und dann LEISE?

Selbst wenn er nur Battelfield spielt (ja ne, Linux..), hoert der Performancegewinn bei 1GB auf.

Ja, ne. Klar.

Das Wort Leise passt auf eine PC zum Zocken in etwa so gut, wie die Faust aufs Auge.

*Doom3-Engine, aber auch nur die.

----------

## victorvox

ich würde mir bei alternate.de einen preiswerten pc holen.

Aber da haste ja immer die zwangs XP schnäde dabei  :Smile: 

oder stell dir die sachen selber zusammen, bei eigenbau kommste eh immer besser weg.

----------

## amne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Da magst du vielleicht recht haben, aber dann sind die Anforderungen sowieso, voellig unsinnig. Dual-Core*?
> 
> *Doom3-Engine, aber auch nur die.

 

Es gibt auch ausser Spielen Möglichkeiten, 2 schnelle CPUs auszulasten.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Gewaliger Speicher? Monsterfestplatte? Und dann LEISE?

 

Also RAM sind normalerweise leise und auch bei Festplatten steigt der Lärm nicht mit der Anzahl der Gigabyte an. Es sei denn man stellt sich ein Monster SCSI Raid hin oder so.  :Wink: 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Selbst wenn er nur Battelfield spielt (ja ne, Linux..), hoert der Performancegewinn bei 1GB auf.
> 
> 

 

Kommt auch drauf an was man so macht. Und wenns sonst nicht genutzt wird kann verwendets Linux halt als Cache.

Aber ohne weitere Infos von Kelofander kann man halt nur spekulieren ob sich das jetzt auszahlt.

----------

## Kelofander

Danke Euch...

So kann ich Mal genauer starten... Immer auf dem aktuellen Stand der Hardware zu sein, die auch gut mit Linux funktioniert (im Allgemeinen geht es ja mittlerweile sehr viel besser), ist sehr anstrengend...

Warum viel RAM, HD und CPU?

Grafik-Bearbeitung...

Wer schon Mal mit RAW-Daten und 16 Bit pro Farb-Kanal gearbietet hat und dann noch einige Filter darauf laufen lässt, weiß wie nützlich diese drei Faktoren sind... Zudem soll der Rechner lange halten und VMs sollen auch einsetzbar sein...

Nach Mals vielen dank

----------

## hoschi

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Da magst du vielleicht recht haben, aber dann sind die Anforderungen sowieso, voellig unsinnig. Dual-Core*?
> 
> *Doom3-Engine, aber auch nur die. 
> 
> Es gibt auch ausser Spielen Möglichkeiten, 2 schnelle CPUs auszulasten.
> ...

 

Das war alles auf die Grafikkarte bezogen. Wenn er nicht gerade 3D-Modeling betreibt, braucht man solche Consumer-Grafikkarten nur zum Spielen. Zum spielen braucht man ausser bei Quake4 (Doom3-Engine), aber weder Dual-Core noch Arbeitsspeicher > 1GB. Und erst recht keine Festplatten mit mehr als 100GB.

<edit />

Ich sehe gerade er hat sich gemeldet. Grafikbearbeitung, also braucht er keine Monstergrafikkarte. Eher eine mit guter Bildqualitaet (Matrox oder auch ATi?).

----------

